# Pregnancy?!?!? Well at least I think YAY



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Hes one of my lovely does looking rather rotund 
I think she's pregnant sorry for the rubbish pictures.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Another one of my girlies looking pregnant also!!


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I would say they look pregnant 

Nice Ferret too, How many do you have? I have 3 girls.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Not just me imagining it then
Hehe thanks.
Just the one now as a result of our cruel neighbour however we might be going to fetch another tonight yay

What colours you got?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I have 2 Silver(ish) and the other is a Sandy.

I've been trying to find a male all Summer but with no luck. They've had the jab now to take them out of season, but hopefully I have bubs next year.


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have Teddy my silver hob that's in my picture hopefully getting an albino Jill later on.

I shocked your struggling to find a hob I was struggling to find a female around here there all boys for sale!!


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

I got 2 jills couldnt resist they were so cute. hes got some young hobs that will be ready to leave soon will prob be getting one of those aswell hehe so cute.


----------

